# .Reserve Marine Recon Q`s



## Bec771 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi all,
I'm a civi (Currently full-time  firefighter) and researching routs for reserve Marine Recon. First off, I apologize for my ignorance in military jargon, I've been translating these forums via Google, so I'm learning. I've spoke with recruiters before but had the feeling they were doing their best to meet quotas, and weren't actually concerned with my desired MOS. These forums have been a great deal of help compared to my experience with recruiters.
A few questions: First, I've read that joining under a recon contract is a possibility, giving you a sure opportunity at BRC. Is this only an option for those enlisting as active duty, or can reserves join under the same contract, Or would I have to join as an 03xx MOS and go from there?
Second, as a reserve, how much time is there between SOI and BRPC? I'm not a strong swimmer (yet) so I would have to train extensively before trying for BRC, and I'm wondering I would lose all of my progress with swimming stamina during boot camp and SOI.


I apologize if my questions are redundant to other threads, I haven't seen anything concerning those specifically.

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2018)

I’m not a reserves expert but yes you can contract 0321 in the reserves. I believe you have to coordinate that through the reserve unit. The reserve units used to train their Marines before letting them attend BRC. I don’t think they send you to BRC directly from SOI.


----------



## Bec771 (Feb 21, 2018)

Teufel said:


> I’m not a reserves expert but yes you can contract 0321 in the reserves. I believe you have to coordinate that through the reserve unit. The reserve units used to train their Marines before letting them attend BRC. I don’t think they send you to BRC directly from SOI.


Awesome, thank you sir.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2018)

Where do you live? I can set you up with the inspector instructor staff.


----------



## Bec771 (Feb 21, 2018)

Fort Worth, TX. 
That'd be great!


----------



## DROD (Jun 12, 2018)

I'm here in San Antonio, working at USAA and working on a degree, got asked to tryout for the Reserve Recon Unit 2 months after my IRR ended. Really wanted to join then and this morning during some pt for a military appreciation event at work a Recon guy told me they're hurtin for guys right now. I want to serve but I've been out since 2014 after 5 years AD and just am not sure what the best choice is.


----------



## qss6387 (Jun 14, 2018)

DROD said:


> I'm here in San Antonio, working at USAA and working on a degree, got asked to tryout for the Reserve Recon Unit 2 months after my IRR ended. Really wanted to join then and this morning during some pt for a military appreciation event at work a Recon guy told me they're hurtin for guys right now. I just wonder what my purpose is now that I'm out, I want to serve but I've been out since 2014 after 5 years AD and just am not sure what the best choice is.





Do you have any contacts at C Company there in San Antonio? I live in West Texas and wanted to talk to some guys to see what billets they needed filled and training opportunities.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 18, 2018)

DROD said:


> I'm here in San Antonio, working at USAA and working on a degree, got asked to tryout for the Reserve Recon Unit 2 months after my IRR ended. Really wanted to join then and this morning during some pt for a military appreciation event at work a Recon guy told me they're hurtin for guys right now. I just wonder what my purpose is now that I'm out, I want to serve but I've been out since 2014 after 5 years AD and just am not sure what the best choice is.


What do you have to lose? Don’t live with regrets. It’s time to jump.


----------



## Teufel (Jul 18, 2018)

qss6387 said:


> Do you have any contacts at C Company there in San Antonio? I live in West Texas and wanted to talk to some guys to see what billets they needed filled and training opportunities.


My buddy there just PCSed. They have openings.  Contact the I&I or email the contact in my signature line.


----------



## qss6387 (Jul 21, 2018)

Kill. Thank you! I heard they’re really needing Marines.


----------



## DROD (Aug 17, 2018)

Teufel said:


> What do you have to lose? Don’t live with regrets. It’s time to jump.


Did blood work this past Monday. and processing for Reserve as an 0311, my old MOS. I will be attempting to lat move into Recon the first chance I get to attempt BRPC and BRC. Had to wait for the Prior Service floodgates to open, but found my chance this month. Hell yeah.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 17, 2018)

That’s great. You’ll be fine if you never quit.


----------



## DROD (Dec 5, 2018)

Update, package fell off, no known recent success for prior service Marines I know and keep up with either. Pursuing other options for Reserve or Guard SF. At the end of the day, I just want to serve my country.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Feb 23, 2019)

DROD, as a prior service Marine(now an 0321) at a reserve unit there is success. The best route to go is to talk to the reserve your trying to go to and speak with their career planner. They should be able to point you in the right direction, even if it’s just to a reliable prior service recruiter. You will most likely have to directly affiliate to a specific reserve unit which basically means you are signing a contract to spend at least 3 years at that unit if you pass BRC. Pm if you have any questions about the process.


----------

